# Cinnamon and Honey



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

> 
> Those of you into natural healing probably already use these two
> miracles, but a couple of them, I hadn't heard of before. I figure it's
> sure worth a try 'cause it even tastes good! 
>
> Cinnamon and Honey 
> Honey is the only food on the planet that will not spoil or rot. It will
> do what some call turning to sugar. In reality honey is always honey..
> However, when left in a cool dark place for a long time it will do what
> I rather call "crystallizing". When this happens I loosen the lid,
> boil some water, and sit the honey container in the hot water, turn off
> the heat and let it liquefy. It is then as good as it ever was. Never
> boil honey or put it in a microwave. To do so will kill the enzymes in
> the honey. 
> 
> Cinnamon and Honey 
> Bet the drug companies won't like this one getting around. Facts on
> Honey and Cinnamon: It is found that a mixture of honey and Cinnamon
> cures most diseases. Honey is produced in most of the countries of the
> world. Scientists of today also accept honey as a 'Ram Ban' (very
> effective) medicine for all kinds of diseases. Honey can be used
> without any side effects for any kind of diseases. 
> 
> Today's science says that even though honey is sweet, if taken in the
> right dosage as a medicine, it does not harm diabetic patients. Weekly
> World News, a magazine in Canada , in its issue dated 17 January,1995
> has given the following list of diseases that can be cured by honey and
> cinnamon as researched by western scientists: 
> 
> HEART DISEASES: 
> Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder, apply on bread, instead of
> jelly and jam, and eat it regularly for breakfast. It reduces the
> cholesterol in the arteries and saves the patient from heart attack.
> Also, those who have already had an attack, if they do this process
> daily, they are kept miles away from the next attack. Regular use of the
> above process relieves loss of breath and strengthens the heart beat.
> In America and Canada , various nursing homes have treated patients
> successfully and have found that as you age, the arteries and veins lose
> their flexibility and get clogged; honey and cinnamon revitalize the
> arteries and veins. 
> 
> ARTHRITIS: 
> Arthritis patients may take daily, morning and night, one cup of hot
> water with two spoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon
> powder. If taken regularly even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a
> recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found
> that when the doctors treated their patients with a mixture of one
> tablespoon Honey and half teaspoon Cinnamon powder before breakfast,
> they found that within a week, out of the 200 people so treated,
> practically 73 patients were totally relieved of pain, and within a
> month, mostly all the patients who could not walk or move around because
> of arthritis started walking without pain. 
> 
> BLADDER INFECTIONS: 
> Take two tablespoons of cinnamon powder and one teaspoon of honey in a
> glass of lukewarm water and drink it. It destroys the germs in the
> bladder. 
> 
> CHOLESTEROL: 
> Two tablespoons of honey and three teaspoons of Cinnamon Powder mixed in
> 16 ounces of tea water, given to a cholesterol patient, was found to
> reduce the level of cholesterol in the blood by 10 percent within two
> hours. As mentioned for arthritic patients, if taken three times a
> day, any chronic cholesterol is cured. According to information received
> in the said Journal, pure honey taken with food daily relieves
> complaints of cholesterol.
> 
> COLDS: 
> Those suffering from common or severe colds should take one tablespoon
> lukewarm honey with 1/4 spoon cinnamon powder daily for three days. This
> process will cure most chronic cough, cold, and clear the sinuses. 
> 
> UPSET STOMACH: 
> Honey taken with cinnamon powder cures stomach ache and also clears
> stomach ulcers from the root. 
> 
> GAS: 
> According to the studies done in India and Japan , it is revealed that
> if Honey is taken with cinnamon powder the stomach is relieved of gas. 
> 
> IMMUNE SYSTEM: 
> Daily use of honey and cinnamon powder strengthens the immune system and
> protects the body from bacteria and viral attacks. Scientists have found
> that honey has various vitamins and iron in large amounts. Constant use
> of Honey strengthens the white blood corpuscles to fight bacterial and
> viral diseases. 
> 
> INDIGESTION: 
> Cinnamon powder sprinkled on two tablespoons of honey taken before food
> relieves acidity and digests the heaviest of meals. 
> 
> INFLUENZA: 
> A scientist in Spain has proved that honey contains a natural '
> Ingredient' which kills the influenza germs and saves the patient from
> flu.. 
> 
> LONGEVITY: 
> Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder, when taken regularly, arrests
> the ravages of old age. Take four spoons of honey, one spoon of cinnamon
> powder, and three cups of water and boil to make like tea. Drink 1/4
> cup, three to four times a day. It keeps the skin fresh and soft and
> arrests old age. Life spans also increase and even a 100 year old,
> starts performing the chores of a 20-year-old. 
> 
> PIMPLES: 
> Three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder paste.
> Apply this paste on the pimples before sleeping and wash it next morning
> with warm water. If done daily for two weeks, it removes pimples from
> the root. 
> 
> SKIN INFECTIONS: 
> Applying honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts on the affected parts
> cures eczema, ringworm and all types of skin infections. 
> 
> WEIGHT LOSS: 
> Daily in the morning one half hour before breakfast on an empty stomach,
> and at night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in
> one cup of water. If taken regularly, it reduces the weight of even the
> most obese person. Also, drinking this mixture regularly does not allow
> the fat to accumulate in the body even though the person may eat a high
> calorie diet. 
> 
> CANCER: 
> Recent research in Japan and Australia has revealed that advanced cancer
> of the stomach and bones have been cured successfully. Patients
> suffering from these kinds of cancer should daily take one tablespoon of
> honey with one teaspoon of cinnamon powder for one month three times a
> day. 
> 
> FATIGUE: 
> Recent studies have shown that the sugar content of honey is more
> helpful rather than being detrimental to the strength of the body.
> Senior citizens, who take honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts, are
> more alert and flexible. Dr. Milton, who has done research, says that a
> half tablespoon of honey taken in a glass of water and sprinkled with
> cinnamon powder, taken daily after brushing and in the afternoon at
> about 3:00 P.M. when the vitality of the body starts to decrease,
> increases the vitality of the body within a week. 
> 
> BAD BREATH: 
> People of South America , first thing in the morning, gargle with one
> teaspoon of honey and cinnamon powder mixed in hot water, so their
> breath stays fresh throughout the day. 
> 
> HEARING LOSS: 
> Daily morning and night honey and cinnamon powder, taken in equal parts
> restores hearing. Remember when we were kids? We had toast with real
> butter and cinnamon sprinkled on it! 
> 
> You might want to share this information with a friend, kinfolks and
> loved ones. Everyone needs healthy help information ~ what they do with
> it is up to them ~ share with your email buddies!!!!!
>


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Will they cure poverty, too? Now that's what I'm talking about....:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

A few months ago this was passed around work (with the economy, we had a lot of time on our hands). 

I got on the _Weekly World News _website and they had a photo of Sarah Palin holding an AK-47 and her child while crouched beside a dead bigfoot with a helicopter in the background. :lpf:

I'm still going to try the weight loss miracle since I look like I got stung in the belly by a hive of bees! I'll let you know what happens.

Walt


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Huh, all this time and I've never heard of the Weekly World News before. Sounds like I've been missing out.


----------

